# Southwest IAC Aerobatics



## CAKevin (Mar 8, 2016)

The San Diego Hammerheads, IAC Chapter 36 will be hosting the "Hammerhead Roundup" aerobatic contest the weekend of April 8 & 9th in Borrego Springs, CA. This will be a full five category contest including a four minute freestyle event. Come out and fly, volunteer or watch and have fun.


WELCOME!

The IAC Chapter 36 Spring Contest: twenty-three years old and still going strong! 

Our event began as the &#8220;Borrego Minifest&#8221; (Primary and Sportsman competition) in 1994. Expansion to a full five category contest occurred in 2010, and the event gained the formal name &#8220;Hammerhead Roundup&#8221; shortly thereafter. Whatever its form, the April contest marks the start of the California competition season. From now until mid October many of the pilots flying here this weekend will fly in four more Regional events, with Borrego as the bookends: the state contest season begins and ends here.

Chapter 36 is pleased to be part of resurgent interest in aerobatics and competition flight across the US. I appreciate the effort and time necessary for success in the sport and value your presence here. And I hope to see you at every other contest within reach in the months to come.

It takes a village. Or, more properly, it takes an army of directors, chief judges, grading judges, boundary judges, scorers, registrars, tech inspectors, starters, assistants, recorders, drivers, and runners to make the contest season a success. The compensation is the appreciation of your peers. You have mine.

As always, safety is a primary concern and responsibility for pilots and contest officials alike. If you become aware of areas that you feel I have neglected or that should have my attention, please let me know.

Good luck in the days and months to come.

Kevin Elizondo
Chapter President and Contest Director


----------

